# Pregnant / Giving Birth in Spain - Any advice?



## ejntaylor1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello, We are planning to move to Mallorca, Spain. My wife may become pregnant in the coming year and I wanted to know what options were at her disposal.

Some have said the NHS equivalent is available while others say it will only be covered by private healthcare.

I work remotely with a UK Ltd. Company that I am the director of.

Any feedback appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ejntaylor1 said:


> Hello, We are planning to move to Mallorca, Spain. My wife may become pregnant in the coming year and I wanted to know what options were at her disposal.
> 
> Some have said the NHS equivalent is available while others say it will only be covered by private healthcare.
> 
> ...


If you are going to be paying social security contributions in Spain then that would cover both you and your wife for state healthcare. If not, you will need private health insurance - but you need to be aware that waiting periods are imposed by the insurance companies when you take out a new policy. You are normally covered for GP visits and emergency treatment immediately, but for ante-natal care and obstetric care the waiting period is normally 12 months - ie your wife would not be entitled to any care during a pregancy until at least one year after the policy had been taken out.


----------



## ejntaylor1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks Lynn  Appreciate the quick reply.

I work for myself as a Ltd. Company. Any ideas how I can pay social security contributions.. Perhaps setup a Spanish company?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ejntaylor1 said:


> Hello, We are planning to move to Mallorca, Spain. My wife may become pregnant in the coming year and I wanted to know what options were at her disposal.
> 
> Some have said the NHS equivalent is available while others say it will only be covered by private healthcare.
> 
> ...


If we assume that you will have been living here for more than 183 days before your wife gets pregnant (not that this really matters), then you will need private health cover.

You won't be able to use your EHIC as you will be both resident and tax resident here.


I guess, really, you should go autonomo (self-employed) and then bill your UK company for your services. If you do this, then you will be covered by the Spanish health service.


I'm not entirely sure but I think you will have to go autonomo even though you are working for a UK company. Either way, you will have to pay tax in Spain!


----------



## ejntaylor1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks snikpoh! Happy to pay tax if I'm using local services. Good idea about autonomo - Perhaps a local accountant would be best to speak to.

Appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

There is also another small 'stumbling block' to take in consideration, if you have to have private healthcare, most policies will not include pregnancy during the first year of cover.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If the birth occurs before you become officially resident (i.e. after 90 days) then it is covered by the EHIC and the UK will be billed for her treatment.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

If you go private I would check out the hospitals and maternity wards they provide. Some of them can be rather traditional and religious, with somewhat stern nuns providing the care. Which might not be to everyone's liking. Also the mother and baby are expected to stay in hospital for a couple of nights, so if you can find a maternity unit that provides individual rooms the better.


----------



## ejntaylor1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Chopera said:


> If you go private I would check out the hospitals and maternity wards they provide. Some of them can be rather traditional and religious, with somewhat stern nuns providing the care. Which might not be to everyone's liking. Also the mother and baby are expected to stay in hospital for a couple of nights, so if you can find a maternity unit that provides individual rooms the better.


Thanks Chopera - Looks like best option is to use State Healthcare as 12months+ on private insurance, but good to know about the private hospitals. Totally want an un-religious hospital. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> If you go private I would check out the hospitals and maternity wards they provide. Some of them can be rather traditional and religious, with somewhat stern nuns providing the care. Which might not be to everyone's liking. Also the mother and baby are expected to stay in hospital for a couple of nights, so if you can find a maternity unit that provides individual rooms the better.


That may be true, but I gave birth in a private hospital run by nuns (not my choice as I am not at all religious and in fact am quite anti catholic) and had a great experience. The nuns were as varied in personality and character as could be. There was an older segeant major type, a young even tempered type and a middle aged smiley "nothing will perturb me" type. All looked after me wonderfully and were professional and knowledgeable.
The same could not be said of the doctor unfortunately.
I had an individual room where peace and calm reigned.
I was there for 7 nights (emergency cesarean) and didn't want to go home...


----------



## ejntaylor1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Pesky Wesky - Can I ask why you chose a private rather than state hospital? Is the quality different? Or more options? Or more convenient... Curious to understand the options. Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ejntaylor1 said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky - Can I ask why you chose a private rather than state hospital? Is the quality different? Or more options? Or more convenient... Curious to understand the options. Thanks


At the time my husband had private care through his company. We could have gone through social security, but many Spanish people have private care as well as social security and use both, and at the time I thought it was better to use the private doctor.

In reality the doctor turned out to be a bad choice, but the clinic was great. The general opinion seems to be that the rooms and nurses are nicer in private, the doctors may be the same as they often work in both systems and the equipment and resouces of the public system tend to be better. Of course, this will vary from hospital to hospital and from region to region. Often if you have a problem and are in a private hospital you'll end up being taken to a public hospital, at least in this area. 
Private care tends to be quicker for tests and seeing specialists, but the doctors you see are often the same as the ones you see at social security.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't think you can generalise too much between state and private health care. We went with the state when our kids were born because the local hospital had just built a state of the art maternity unit. The important thing is to check out the options yourself beforehand.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> I don't think you can generalise too much between state and private health care. We went with the state when our kids were born because the local hospital had just built a state of the art maternity unit. The important thing is to check out the options yourself beforehand.


Absolutely

I know women who opted to give birth at a private clinic which advertised in English. They had prenatal appointments with English speaking medical staff & obviously expected English speaking staff for the birth.

Yet when push came to shove (sorry couldn't resist ) the staff which attended the birth couldn't speak English......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Absolutely
> 
> I know women who opted to give birth at a private clinic which advertised in English. They had prenatal appointments with English speaking medical staff & obviously expected English speaking staff for the birth.
> 
> Yet when push came to shove (sorry couldn't resist ) the staff which attended the birth couldn't speak English......


When push came to shove? Really Xabia, behave yourself!


----------

